# manuales de algunas motherboards



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 3, 2008)

por si alguien no dispone del manual de su motherboard, como me paso a mi con la m748 lmrt, aca dejo un link que tiene algunos manuales
espero que sirva, ya que a mi me costo mucho encontrarlo. 
saludos!              http://www.techoservices.com/html/manuals.html
pd: estan en ingles


----------



## cerebrado2015 (Ago 8, 2009)

Si esta en ingles no tengo ningún problema, malo que estuviera en chino =S

Gracias por compartir esto.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 9, 2009)

el enlace que habia puesto  despues de tanto tiempo ya no sirve ( a mi por lo menos  ya no me manda a los manuales) aca pueden descargar todos los manuales , drivers y bios de placas pcchips http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWebSite/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?MenuID=6&LanID=0


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Gracias armaggedon por tu aporte. saludos


----------

